# Fische nur noch nachts zu sehen



## Blinkfeuer (19. Aug. 2013)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
seit einiger Zeit sind meine großen Fische tagsüber verschwunden. Nur die kleinen Fische sind zu sehen. Das angebotene Futter ist aber morgens verschwunden. Ich habe festgestellt, daß sie in der Nacht das Futter nehmen. Sie verstecken sich demnach tagsüber unter einer eingebaute Steinplatte die eine Höhle darstellt. 
Ich vermute, daß der Grund ein __ Reiher ist, der seit einiger Zeit in unserer Gegend die Teiche von den Dächern aus die Teiche beobachtet und warscheinlich auch besucht. Die Fische erkennen die Gefahr und bleiben somit am Tage in Ihrem Versteck.
Kann das sein oder hat jemend eine andere Erklärung? Es wäre nett wenn ich einige Antworten bekäme.


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische nur noch nachts zu sehen*

Hallo,
Die gleiche Erfahrung habe ich vor einigen Tagen auch gemacht. Habe den __ Reiher auf dem Dach des Nachbarhauses gesehen :shock
Am nächsten Tag hat sich kein Fisch blicken lassen. Alle waren am Grund wie versteinert. Nach ca 2-3 Tagen kamen sie wieder nach oben, munter wie immer und haben auch schön gefressen. Den Reiher hab' ich nicht mehr gesehen.:beten
Meint ihr, wenn man eine Attrappe am Teichrand  aufstellt, das hilft? Wahrscheinlich lachrt er sich halbtot darüber, oder? Hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## dragsterrobby (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische nur noch nachts zu sehen*

Moin, 
Attrappe bringt nix, auch dann nicht wenn du sie jeden Tag anders platzierst!


----------



## fiseloer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische nur noch nachts zu sehen*

Hallo,

hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/12903 erfährst Du alles über __ Reiher und deren Abschreckung.

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur sagen, Reiher können sowohl vom Teichrand angeln als auch im Flachwasser stehen. Außerdem sind sie in der Lage direkt im Teich zu landen, sich einen Fisch zu schnappen und wieder durchzustarten. Das bedeutet, Du musst den Teich auch nach oben schützen.

Reiherattrappen, Wasserwerfer, Elektro- oder andere Zäune haben bei mir nichts gebracht. Ein Netz über dem Teich gespannt war die einzige Methode die funktioniert hat.
Da das aber wirklich blöd aussieht, habe ich mich für einen Schirm aus dünnen Edelstahlstäben entschieden und zusätzlich einen Zierzaun um den Teich gemacht.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## joshua (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische nur noch nachts zu sehen*

Hi,

die Reiherattrappen bringen gar nix.

Ist eher nur für die __ Reiher ein Hinweis, daß sich dort genügend Futter befindet.

Gruß

Joshua


----------



## Blinkfeuer (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische nur noch nachts zu sehen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
somit liege ich ja garnicht so falsch. Herzlichen Dank für Eure Mühe, Tips und Hinweise.
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Patrick K (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische nur noch nachts zu sehen*

Hallo

wenn schon Attrappe dann so eine http://www.amazon.de/Brunnen-Vogelabwehr-Falke/dp/B005R0ZCLA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

oder eine Vogelscheuche die sich ab und zu mal bewegt


Gruss Patrick


----------



## Doc (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Fische nur noch nachts zu sehen*

Ich wiederhole mich ungern  ...

Angelschnur spannen zw. Stäben in der Erde in etwa 20cm Höhe. Dann  von den Stäben auch auf die andere Seite des Teichs. Nicht übertreiben ... um den Teich herum sollte keine Lücke sein. 

Ich hatte früher häufig Ärger mit Reihern ... seither gar kein Problem mehr.

*** TOI TOI TOI ***


----------



## Christine (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Fische nur noch nachts zu sehen*

Klaus hatte ja schon zum Reiherthread verlinkt.


----------

